# Is there going to be support for the ASUS XG-C100C baked into a release anytime soon?



## cdcbr3 (Jul 30, 2020)

I built my Freenas box using the Sans Digital ANL6 box, I wanted to add 10Gb Ethernet, but it seems this is still not supported by FreeBSD?
I looked through several posts and there are "ways" to load the drivers, but I am not seeing anything about it being added to FreeBSD.

Im a Linux Noob and  although I'm learning, There is just that bit more effort involved for a non permanent solution than I have the time for. 
Just being honest.

Do we see any chance of Aquanta (Marvell?) AQC107/108 chipset support coming soon?


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 30, 2020)

cdcbr3 said:


> I built my Freenas box


FYI FreeNAS is not supported on forums.freebsd.org.



cdcbr3 said:


> Do we see any chance of Aquanta (Marvell?) AQC107/108 chipset support coming soon?



To not leave you empty handed, there is an development preview port: net/aquantia-atlantic-kmod.
Here the bug report:





						238324 – Add XG-C100C/AQtion AQC107 10GbE NIC driver
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## cdcbr3 (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks for your help. I was ale to install and get the package running on FreeBSD.


----------

